

Let's be honest, your smartphone's price makes no sense - quadrahelix
http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/20/3786064/lets-be-honest-your-smartphone-price-makes-no-sense

======
mikecane
A bigger question would be, What is the true price of an unsubsidized phone?
It seems to me the prices are inflated because of this discounting.

